# Controlar un rele desde un micro



## NELIS (May 29, 2007)

Hola!

Soy NELIS y estoy realizando las ultimas fases de mi proyecto de fin de carrera...

En cuestión se trata del diseño y prototipado de un sistema de alumbrado automático (o semi automático) que pueda instalarse en una sala... esta aplicación la controlo de manera inalámbrica con unas placas que me han facilitado que disponen un microcontrolador de 8 bits de motorola (HC(s)08) más un transmisor-receptor RF utilizando el protocolo de comunicaciones ZIgbee..

Mi proyecto basicamente se trata de PROGRAMAR la aplicación (todo el protocolo de comunicación entre los distintos elementos que iran conectados a una placa cada uno y la documentación de todo lo que no puedo realizar ya que una persona sola pues no puede (o por lo menos yo) a parte de los ya conocidos escasos recursos ke disponemos los proyectistas.

Bueno después de todo este rollo os explico mi problema...

La cuestión está en que controlaré el encendido / apagado de cada luz mediante el micro de la placa, pero claro, necesito un elemento de commutación como un RELÉ puesto ke una bombilla no se va a enceder desde los 3V o 5V que puede darme el micro.

Mi idea era utilizar un relé que commutase al aplicarle la tensión de salida del micro, es decir 3V... (este es el voltage ke he podido medir con un tester), pero el relé de tensión de commutación mas bajo que he encontrado es de 9V (que lo tengo!).

Como las placas están alimentadas a través de un adaptador DC de 9V puedo utilizar esta misma alimentación, en paralelo, para proporcionar los 9V al relé cuando kiera activarlo.

Puedo colgar una luz, lampara, en la saliada del relé??? se supone que el relé me va a hacer de interruptor entre el micro y la luz como se de un interruptor de los ke hay en la pared de casa se tratara, no????

Es que básicamente mi duda es esta, y como lo podría hacer... Porque no podré activar el relé desde el micro. HE pensado en utilizar un OPTOTRIAC conectado al puerto de salida del micro. El      optotriac funciona semejante a un relé pero con tensiones muy pequeñas. Si alimento este componente a 9V podré obtenerlos en la salida cuando saque un '1' lógico desde el micro (verdad?). Por tanto ahora podré cerrar el circuito del relé para encnder la luz.

El esquema sería tan básico como conectar estos componentes en el siguiente orden????:

MICRO---->OPTOTRIAC(alimentado a 9V)----->RELE(coonectado a la red eléctrica)-------->LUZ
????????

O es mas complejo?????

AGRADECERIA EN BRUTALES DOSIS QUE ME AYUDARAIS EN ESTE SENTIDO PUESTO QUE VOY UN POCO JUSTO DE TIEMPO Y NO ETNGO MUCHA IDEA!!!!!! ADEMAS ME DA MIEDO HACER PRUEBAS POR SI POR ALGUN CASO ME SALTO ALGO ESENCIAL Y QUEMO LA PLACA ENTERA QUE ES CARILLA Y ADEMAS, ME SENTIRIA ALGO DESASTRE!!!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 29, 2007)

Esto deberia funcionar perfectamente para reles de 9V o mas.


----------



## NELIS (May 29, 2007)

Hola tiopepe!!!

Gracias por contestar!!!! pero cuando dices que "esto deberia funcionar perfectamente para reles de 9v o mas" te refieres a lo ke comento yo que es mi idea, o al circuito que has adjuntado tu? o eso es tu firma? (es la primera vez ke me meto en este foro)si te refieres al circuito que has adjuntao te importaria una pequeña explicación????  Sería de gran ayuda!

Otra cosa, pese a lo que yo comento que había pensado de hacer, tu crees ke hay alguna otra solución mas sencilla, o barata para hacerlo? Porque yo habí pensado esto del optotriac, pero quizas con un amplificador es lo mismo...nose, mas ke nada es por un poco documentar las posibles soluciones y elegir la más corrrecta aportando argumentos solidos...como ves yo ando bastante perdido en este tema de reles y commutación y busco la mejor manera....

muchas gracias de todas maneras por responder desiteresadamente!

P.d: contestame a la primera pregunta por lo menos jajajaja!


----------



## eidtech (May 29, 2007)

El transistor esta switcheando con una fuente de 9V por lo tanto tu rele debe ser de por lo menos 9V... tambien podrias utilizar un rele de menos de 9V pero agregando una resistencia limitadora de corriente (en serie) al embobinado que provoca la conmutacion. En la hoja de datos del rele que vayas a utilizar viene la cantidad de corriente necesaria a determinado voltaje, con eso es suficiente para determinar el valor de tu resistencia.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 30, 2007)

El tema de 9V o mas me refiero que utilizando este transistor no debes preucuparte demasiado por el consumo del rele ni la tension.
Yo normalmente aconsejo reles de 12V por que son mechanicamente fiables a muy largo plazo, por ejemplo los reles de 5V suelen fallar debido a sus minusculos bobinajes y el trabajo mecanico que deben hacer.


Para el tema de alumbrado  hay basicamente dos sistemas:

Mediante rele:Muy sencillo de implementar, facilmente soporta grandes corrientes (10A), muy fiable a nivel de sobrecargas y cortocircuitos, pero como es mecanico tiene desgaste, es ruidoso, no permite regular la potencia de la lampara y tieneun tiempo de respuesta largo.


Mediante triac, mosfet (electronico): sin desgaste mecanico, muy rapido y controlable.
Pero mas complejo,no es tan robusto pero es mas complejo de realizar.
Suele ser necesario utilizar optoacopladores para aislar la circuteria de mando (micro) de la red, por seguridad y proteccion.

Mas sencillo imposible:

Cuando se aplica una tension superior de 1V circula una corriente pequeña limitada por la resistencia hacia el transistor.
El transistor asmplifica esta corriente mas de 30 veces circulando una corriente por la bobina del rele cerrando los contactos.
Si el transistor circula suficiente corriente por la base este se comportara casi como un cortocircuito (Vce=0.2) conectando el rele a masa, es lo que se llama saturacion.
Cuando ponemos una tension menor de <0.4V el transistor se bloquea dejando de circular corriente por la bobina del rele. La bobina interna del rele debido a sus caracteristicas inductivas intenta mentener la corriente (la energia magnetica almacenada durante la activacion) apareciendo una tension invertida (-100V o mas) que destruiria a la larga  el transistor, pero gracias al diodo en inversa consumira ese exceso de carga (actua como una micro-estufa) protegiendo al transistor.

Con esto quedan descritos todos los componentes.


----------



## jgil.correa (Jun 27, 2009)

Esta buena la explicacion..Gracias por el post..saludos


----------



## Meliklos (May 4, 2010)

Hola como va?? 

para ustedes q son mas entendidos en el tema, necesitaria que me den una manito con el tema de la programacion de los reles...

se algo del assembler, pero me manejo mas con C, pero aunque puede resultar facil, todavia no capto muy bien como controlar los puertos de salida para activar los reles!!!

mi circuito de salida es parecido al de tiopepe pero por 8 jeje...!!!

me ayudarian?????porfa!!!! gracias!!


----------



## Jadacuor (May 4, 2010)

> programacion de los reles


 querras decir activarlos!!



> mi circuito de salida es parecido al de tiopepe pero por 8


 ocho circuitos?
ocho veces mas complejo?
ocho que?


----------



## Meliklos (May 4, 2010)

aca mando el esquematico...

 se trata de ocho entradas optoacopladas por el puerto paralelo de la PC al micro.
del micro, 8 salidas digitales a contactos secos de relé, y supuestamente q puedan manejar hasta 24V 1A...
digo supuestamente porq no tengo bien en claro como alimentar al circuito para no tener q usar dos fuentes y no quemar el micro o el puerto!

si aportan sobre el circuito buenisimo, pero mi problema esta en la programacion! porque la idea es manejar los relés mediante un servidor web (sobre red ethernet tcp/ip)...

HELP ME!!!
gracias!


----------



## Meliklos (May 14, 2010)

Problema resuelto!


----------



## dadumu (Feb 16, 2011)

como resolviste el problema!!¿?


----------

